
Ireland's National Monuments Service Wreck Viewer - curtis
https://dahg.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=89e50518e5f4437abfa6284ff39fd640
======
curtis
Context: [https://www.archaeology.ie/underwater-archaeology/wreck-
view...](https://www.archaeology.ie/underwater-archaeology/wreck-viewer)

------
hopeless
This would make a great AR app: standing at the clifftops, looking out at the
empty seas, only to reveal the wrecks and stories lying underneath

------
ocfnash
I note that each shipwreck record includes a date of loss. I'd be interested
to see a histogram of frequency by year.

~~~
pjc50
I was expecting them to be mostly wartime, but clicking around randomly finds
they're overwhelmingly "unknown".

~~~
iandioch
It's maybe worth keeping in mind that Ireland was neutral in WWII. I guess
that the belligerents still lost many ships in Irish waters (and indeed Irish
ships were often attacked:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irish_neutrality_during_World_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irish_neutrality_during_World_War_II#Ports_and_trade)
), but it's still some important context.

~~~
hopeless
Probably the most famous wartime loss was the Lusitania off the Old Head of
Kinsale. Its fame is partly that it was a Cunard ship like the Titanic, and
partly because of the controversy around her cargo. Although it was a
passenger liner, it was sunk by a German U-Boat because it was thought to be
smuggling arms from the then-neutral US to England.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RMS_Lusitania](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RMS_Lusitania)

~~~
ddoran
Slightly off-topic, but I've always wondered why the wreck site of the
Lusitania appears on in-flight maps. Anyone?

[https://www.urbanghostsmedia.com/2015/01/rms-lusitania-
wreck...](https://www.urbanghostsmedia.com/2015/01/rms-lusitania-wreck-in-
flight-map-aircraft/)

------
maxander
The headline is a wonderful example of syntactic ambiguity. :)

~~~
mackrevinack
It's dark days we are living in when the National Monuments Service can just
go around wrecking viewers whenever they feel like it

------
lawlessone
Very interesting. Noticed apart from wrecks near the coast the number of
wrecks seems to be pretty evenly distributed and probably continues out beyond
the purple border?

~~~
radiorental
I'd question the accuracy of the data. I grew up in the largest fishing port
on the west coast. Curious to see what was in the bay I was dismayed to find
boats listed that were lost elsewhere and wrecks I fished on not listed at
all.

------
mywacaday
Thats pretty cool, I was a lifeguard back in 1998 and on a quite day looked
out to see a really strange shape in the water, looked like a large triangle
but it was the bow of the Carol Anne sinking(W09527), never knew the name
until today. I paddled out but the fishermen had been picked up by another
trawler by the time I got out, helped them pick up a pile of fish boxes that
kept popping up.

------
sandworm101
"We regret that we are unable to supply descriptive details for this record at
present"

Which wrecks actually have info?

------
JoeAltmaier
Is this just a heatmap of ship traffic? Or are those dense places really more
hazardous?

~~~
lawlessone
It probably is mostly traffic as it's concentrated more at Cork and the east
coast. The west coast would be much more hazardous than the east coast as it's
exposed to the Atlantic ocean usually bares the brunt of most storms we
get.You can see this on the map itself in how the west coast has eroded.

Most of what is happening on the west coast would be fishing.

Quite a few of the wrecks also seem be close to the coast because sinking
ships had time to reach the coast before they completely sank.

